# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  10 min guide on how to avoid a bathroom waterproofing disaster

## lighthome

Hello renovators,  
I'm the editor of the _Light Home_ website and we've created a guide to proper waterproofing that you might find helpful. Take a look and let me know if you have any questions or feedback.   *How to avoid a bathroom waterproofing disaster* How to avoid a bathroom waterproofing disaster - YouTube 
Cheers, 
Erin

----------


## SirMe

> Hello renovators,  
> I'm the editor of the _Light Home_ website and we've created a guide to proper waterproofing that you might find helpful. Take a look and let me know if you have any questions or feedback.   *How to avoid a bathroom waterproofing disaster* How to avoid a bathroom waterproofing disaster - YouTube 
> Cheers, 
> Erin

  
Thanks for sharing

----------


## FrodoOne

> Hello renovators,  
> I'm the editor of the _Light Home_ website and we've created a guide to proper waterproofing that you might find helpful. Take a look and let me know if you have any questions or feedback.   *How to avoid a bathroom waterproofing disaster* How to avoid a bathroom waterproofing disaster - YouTube 
> Cheers, 
> Erin

    Since your advertisement has also been posted under "Bathrooms", I will post my comments here also : - 
At 5:50 it was stated "Most people don't put angles at the corners of the walls and at the floor ....", but no illustration was given of what he was talking about nor how it should be done!
 (Of course I do know, but - presumably - this video is made for people who don't.) 
 This is true of virtually all the points talked about - no illustrations were given! 
 Also, this video is entitled "How to avoid a bathroom waterproofing disaster" but about half the time is taken up with what to do after a disaster has occurred. 
 I would rate it at about 40% - "Could do MUCH better."

----------

